# الفرق بين الذهب الأبيض والبليتين



## AHMAD S1 (10 يناير 2010)

الفرق بين الذهب الأبيض والبليتين
جاء في النشرة الإعلامية الصادرة عن وزارة البترول والثروة المعدنية بالمملكة العربية السعودية – وكالة الوزارة للثروة المعدنية ، في تاريخ 22/3/1410 عن المعادن في المملكة ( الذهب ) :

" الذهب الأبيض هو عبارة عن خليط من الذهب مع 12% بلاد يوم ، أو15% نيكل ، ويمكن أن يميل لون الذهب إلى اللون الوردي بخلطه مع 5% فضة و20%نحاس ، أما اللون المائل إلى الأخضر فينتج من خلط 75% ذهب ، مع 25% فضة ، أو مع زنك + كادميوم . ويكون اللون مائلا إلى الأزرق إذا خلط الذهب بقليل من الحديد ، أما إذا خلط الذهب مع 20% ألمنيوم فإن اللون الناتج يكون أرجوانيا ، ويمكن التحكم في درجة احمرار الذهب وذلك برفع أو خفض نسبة النحاس المضافة " انتهى.

وقال الأستاذ الدكتور ممدوح عبد الغفور حسن في كتابه "مملكة المعادن" : "والذهب النقي ليس صلدا بدرجة كافية تصلح لصناعة المجوهرات ، ولكنه يخلط بالنحاس أو الفضة أو النيكل أو البلاتين لزيادة صلادته ، وفي نفس الوقت إكسابه ألوانا مميزة ، فقليل من النحاس يضفي عليه احمراراً في اللون ، أما الفضة فإنها تضفي عليه مسحة من البياض ، أما زيادة نسبة البلاتين إلى 25 % أو النيكل إلى 15 % فإنها تعطي سبيكة تسمى ( الذهب الأبيض )" انتهى .

والخلاصة: أن الذهب في أصله أصفر اللون ، ولا يوجد ذهب أبيض في أصله، لكن قد يضاف إليه مواد تغير لونه إلى البياض .

فالذهب الأبيض ما هو إلا ذهب أصفر ولكنه أضيف إليه البلاديوم بدلا من الفضة أو النحاس ، ولذلك يوجد في المحلات عيارات للذهب الأبيض كالأصفر تماما ، ومعلوم أن إضافة الفضة أو النحاس إلى الذهب لا يخرجه عن كونه ذهبا ، ولا يبيح استعماله ، فكذلك إضافة البلاديوم .

وعلى هذا ، يكون لبس الذهب الأبيض محرما على الرجال ، لأنه في الحقيقة ذهب أصفر ، ولكن أضيفت إليه مادة غيّرت لونه إلى اللون الأبيض .

، وبعد سؤال أصحاب الباعة ومشيخة الصاغة ، أفادوا بأن الذهب الأبيض هو الذهب الأصفر المعروف ، وبعد إضافته بمادة معينة تقدر بحوالي من 5- 10 % لتغيير لونه من الأصفر إلى الأبيض ، أو غيره من الألوان الأخرى ، مما يجعله يشابه المعادن الأخرى ، وقد كثر استعماله في الآونة الأخيرة ، والتبس حكم استعماله على كثير من الناس .
لذالك يدعي بعض الباعة ان الذهب الابيض هو البليتين لرفع سعره لان معدن (بلاد يوم) يبلغ سعرة اقل من نصف سعر الذهب


----------



## AHMAD S1 (10 يناير 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## ريم الصراف (27 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات حلوه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 أغسطس 2010)

عاشت الأيادي على هذا الموضوع وننتظر الجديد من مواضيعك ....


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات رائعة


----------

